# leopard gecko sleeping outside hides?



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

over the last week or two i have noticed that one of my leopard geckos seems to spend a lot of time out of her hides just laying asleep 
she is very active at night and is eating and poohing ok temp at floor level is this because she feels secure and safe or do you think something else could be wrong


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Does she share a viv with other Leos? if so then they could be using the hides and she doesn't want to share? Has anything else changed in the viv? If not then as long as everything else seems ok (feeding, pooping, shedding) then it's probs as you say that she feels secure.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine used to sleep in their hides, and my males, who are in smaller vivs, still do. But my girls, in their massive viv, sleep mostly out of their hides but usually near an entrace. I think its cos they feel safe. At least I hope it is lol.
xx


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Its normal for them to sleep outside sometimes, i have a bell albino and a super snow who have always done it, its personal preference to them


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i house mine seperate as the male is not friendly mines the 4th and last home he's had 
the female is quite content to sleep anywhere she likes 
as to the male only time i see him is when its feed time (he's bitten me a few times)


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

one of mine sleeps outside the hides always has, I think some of them just prefer it.


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

i wouldn't worry about it both my females sleep on top of their hides it's just a personal preferance with them.


----------



## mik3 fenne11y (Feb 21, 2009)

both my male and female sleep outside usually up against the glass.... looks funny sometimes but the both prefer outside as well


----------

